# OSX El Capitain install found



## BruceS

I still don't know exactly where it is located on the App Store, but about 2:10 PM EST I found an article on 9to5mac.com saying that it had officially been released and containing a link to click to start the download.

I Opened the article up in Safari on my Mac Mini and clicked the link. It switched to a page on the App Store describing El Capitain and I clicked the download link around 2:12 EST.

The download started and was a little over 6 GB. It finished around 2:24 and brought up the Install screen. By 2:26 I had closed all the other programs I had running and the first boot started.

It is now around 2:53 and the screen says there is 7 minutes remaining.


----------



## BruceS

Back up and asking more questions by 3:05 PM.


----------



## BruceS

It was about 4:00 PM before I looked at my other Mac mini.

By that time El Capitan showed on both the Favorites and Updates pages of the App Store.


----------



## BruceS

One other thing I should mention in case you are planning to do the install.

I use both a blue-tooth keyboard and trackpad on each of my Mini's.

On both machines, after the install has been completed and the computer has re-booted, the first two screens that are displayed asking for data allowed me to use the trackpad to move the mouse pointer, but did not recognize a press on the trackpad as a mouse click.

The first screen is just the log-in screen asking for your password, so I was able to get by that one bye hitting Enter instead of clicking the Next button.

However, the only way I was able to get past the second screen was to find a USB mouse and use that to click the Next button instead of the trackpad.

From that point on, clicks entered with the trackpad were recognized as usual.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

So far I haven't found anything that would justify it being an upgrade with a discrete name. Everything I use seems to work the same as before.

Of course, I don't use Apple's mail app or Safari, so the changes may be significant there.

Mike


----------

